# so... thinking about a Audax ride will my bike be upto it ?



## Jamieyorky (10 Oct 2015)

Thinking about getting into Audax riding, i think thats the best form of riding for me, ive only been riding since the summer properly and thats on my Saracen tour what i built for commuting. If i get into Audax ill look to buy a nice bike next year.

Do you think the Saracen is up to the job ?


----------



## Lonestar (10 Oct 2015)




----------



## ianrauk (10 Oct 2015)

yes


----------



## oldfatfool (10 Oct 2015)

Sure you will break before the bike


----------



## DCLane (10 Oct 2015)

Yes.

Which one(s) were you thinking of riding?


----------



## Lonestar (10 Oct 2015)

Lonestar said:


>



I shouldn't cheat on my bike(s)


----------



## Jamieyorky (10 Oct 2015)

Im unsure yet, hopefully some will be local ( ish) to me. Just wanted to know if my bike would be suitable.


DCLane said:


> Yes.
> 
> Which one(s) were you thinking of riding?


----------



## Jamieyorky (10 Oct 2015)

Lonestar said:


> I shouldn't cheat on my bike(s)



You like it then. Its not the best bike ive owned but one ive proper loved and has got me onto road cycling.


----------



## alicat (10 Oct 2015)

Well, that pump could swing round and get into the spokes without too much bother. I'll have the bike off you to save you the worry.


----------



## Jamieyorky (10 Oct 2015)

alicat said:


> Well, that pump could swing round and get into the spokes without too much bother. I'll have the bike off you to save you the worry.



Haha. Im sure the pump is fine thanks for worrying about me though. 

Sorry you can't have the bike... It will aways be my commuter


----------



## vernon (10 Oct 2015)

Jamieyorky said:


> Thinking about getting into Audax riding, i think thats the best form of riding for me, ive only been riding since the summer properly and thats on my Saracen tour what i built for commuting. If i get into Audax ill look to buy a nice bike next year.
> 
> Do you think the Saracen is up to the job ?
> View attachment 106332



More than up for the job.

I've seen Bromptons, tricycles, mountain bikes, hybrids, touring bikes, single speed bikes, fixed wheeled bikes, three speed hub geared bikes from the sixties, recumbants, hand cycles on the audaxes starting at Wigginton and Easingwold. What makes you think that your bike is unsuitable? 

If ridden the Wiggington and Easingwold audaxes on hybrids, road bikes, tourers and an exhibition tourer and they all passed muster.


----------



## Jamieyorky (10 Oct 2015)

vernon said:


> More than up for the job.
> 
> I've seen Bromptons, tricycles, mountain bikes, hybrids, touring bikes, single speed bikes, fixed wheeled bikes, three speed hub geared bikes from the sixties, recumbants, hand cycles on the audaxes starting at Wigginton and Easingwold. What makes you think that your bike is unsuitable?
> 
> If ridden the Wiggington and Easingwold audaxes on hybrids, road bikes, tourers and an exhibition tourer and they all passed muster.



Thanks for that, i just didnt know with it being a cheap bike if it would be ok, although its been rebuilt using quality parts.

Any info to the Wiggington and Easingwold Audax's at all ???


----------



## vernon (10 Oct 2015)

Jamieyorky said:


> Thanks for that, i just didnt know with it being a cheap bike if it would be ok, although its been rebuilt using quality parts.
> 
> Any info to the Wiggington and Easingwold Audax's at all ???



A £60 'special' is up to audaxing if it's maintained properly.

You need to do some mugging up on the Audax website http://www.audax.org.uk

You can find the Wiggington and Easingwold rides on this list: http://www.audax.org.uk/events/?Fro...nd&Category=&Dist_min=&Dist_max=&Aaa=&Region=


----------



## DCLane (10 Oct 2015)

I saw several PBP riders on hybrids. One was on a Brompton.

You're fine.

Re. Wiggy 200 and 300 they tend to be April / May.

Having just checked there's no York-based events up on Audax UK's events list yet, but there will be.

I'm after another SR medal in 2016 so will pick up a 200 or 300 from York to go with the 400 and 600 I've scheduled.


----------



## Jamieyorky (10 Oct 2015)

vernon said:


> A £60 'special' is up to audaxing if it's maintained properly.
> 
> You need to do some mugging up on the Audax website http://www.audax.org.uk
> 
> You can find the Wiggington and Easingwold rides on this list: http://www.audax.org.uk/events/?From=01/01/2015&To=12&Days=Weekend&Category=&Dist_min=&Dist_max=&Aaa=&Region=



Thankyou very much for that im only 3 miles away from Wiggington so will keep a look out for up coming events !


----------



## Jamieyorky (10 Oct 2015)

DCLane said:


> I saw several PBP riders on hybrids. One was on a Brompton.
> 
> You're fine.
> 
> ...



Thanks ill keep a look out, also willing to travel to your neck of the wood's if there is any ride's coming up?


----------



## biggs682 (10 Oct 2015)

Looks good to me.

As long as bike and rider are road worthy all should be fine.

And enjoy yourself


----------



## Drago (10 Oct 2015)

Looks good to me.


----------



## DCLane (10 Oct 2015)

Jamieyorky said:


> Thanks ill keep a look out, also willing to travel to your neck of the wood's if there is any ride's coming up?


 
That's an easy start then; Season of the Mists / Mellow Fruitfulness tomorrow. Plus lots of rides by the same organiser. I did the E&W Coasts 600 which was really good.

If you look at this year's rides many were early so they could be used as PBP qualifiers. 2016 should be more spaced out.


----------



## Jamieyorky (10 Oct 2015)

DCLane said:


> That's an easy start then; Season of the Mists / Mellow Fruitfulness tomorrow. Plus lots of rides by the same organiser. I did the E&W Coasts 600 which was really good.
> 
> If you look at this year's rides many were early so they could be used as PBP qualifiers. 2016 should be more spaced out.



Yes i saw the Mists/Mellow ride but can't make it at short notice. 

Enjoy it if your doing it


----------



## DCLane (10 Oct 2015)

@Jamieyorky - unfortunately I can't. I'm at the BMX velodrome with my youngest (and hopefully me if I can get a place)


----------



## jefmcg (18 Oct 2015)

DCLane said:


> 2016 should be more spaced out.


Such a good choice of words. Describes most riders at the end of distances longer than 300km. 

(eg at the end of a 300k this year, the organiser drove me home, because I tried to get back on my bike for the ride home, and forgot I had to lift my leg before swinging it over the saddle)


----------

